# Hoyt Game Getter II



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

Hey all, I just bought a fully equipped Hoyt bow from a friend, just getting started so I wasnt too interested in the top of the line stuff. Does anybody know anything about this bow? Or have had one in the past? I hear it was manufactured in the late 80's and early 90's.


----------



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

bump????


----------



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

anybody know anything about this????


----------



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

Its a Hoyt/Easton GameGetter II


----------



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

bump


----------

